# Anyone know how to save MIDI files off websites?



## Regor (Jul 27, 2006)

I know this sounds bad. But lemme 'splain...

I found a website that offers free heavy metal ringtones. But they only support download via WAP. My phone doesn't have WAP, but there are some really kick ass ringtones of bands you don't commonly find. Anyone know how to save the 'preview' songs from the website?


----------



## Vince (Aug 7, 2006)

Regor said:


> Anyone know how to save MIDI files off websites?



yes.

usually... if it's a javascript or something, maybe not, but if it's a basic html page... just look through the page source for a .mid file. Copy that link into a download program or your browser address bar if it's set up to download like that, and you should be able to pull the file.

Hey, if they're leaving it wide open on their site, go for it.


----------

